# Wild camping in Scotland & campsites to stay at?



## 106974

Hi, we are to set off for scotland very soon, first time motorhomers, can anyone keep me right , on what is the best spots, places to visit, etc, 
basically just keep us right, 


we are thinking about going up the A9 from tyne & wear, to visit aviemore, pilochy etc, the n over to oban, as they say it is nice there too, 

any good sites we should stay at, also about wild camping, can anyone offer any advise, agian we have never done anything like this, so help or information. 

thanks julie


----------



## DABurleigh

There are plenty of these in the MHF campsite database, including wildcamping. What was your reaction to those, before we think of alternatives?

Dave


----------



## trevorf

Excellent site just North of Pitlochry in the grounds of the Castle of Blair Athol.

Stayed there in a tent about 7 years ago before we bought a motorhome. The toilet block was heated which should come in handy this time of year :wink: 

Sorry but can.t remember any others.

Trevor


----------



## ralph-dot

This is the link for the campsite map

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

but if you haven't entered a campsite yet you may not be able to view if so this is the link to the database.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

Ralph


----------



## 106916

*wildcamping in Highlands*

We just spent 2 days wildcamping in the Highlands. We live just south of Inverness so it's not a long trek for us - just a week-end break.
Drove up by Inverness, over the Moray Firth, then Cromarty Firth through Bonar Bridge, up to Lairg and then straight on to the Kyle of Tongue. Found 2 interesting spots to wildcamp - there are plenty more - one up on a desolate moor by a lochan, (take the left turn at the crossroads at Altnaharra) looking on to Ben Hope (a Munro near Tongue). From 5.30pm no cars passed until we left at 10.30am. This is the least populated area in the EEU (officially). VERY QUIET spot. Not much wildlife this time of year but spotted a pair of red deer on the road ahead just as we left. Then followed the road up to the coast and cooked up lunch beside the beach, then on through Tonge and back down to Altnaharra (the right turning from there) along the Strathnaver Trail. Parked up just opposite the CC Grummore site (closed now) on a tourist parking place. 5 cars passed on the road in about 12 hours. Lovely sunny views over Loch Naver toward Ben Kilbreck. Walked up around the Highland Clearance site, cooked up, couple of beers, read a book and bed.
There must be thousands of wild spots to camp without hassel. I'll try and log the ones we find on the MHF database.
NB there are no facilities up here this time of year, take any opportunity to refill water tank, keep diesel level up and empty toilet cassette. A bit of driving should keep the batteries topped up.
Vidura


----------



## 111205

*wild camp*

hi just came back yesterday 3 days away firstly headed up to loch lomond and on to a place called glen etive in glencoe loads of deer free to wild camp at the end of the single track road plenty of passing places my motorhome is 6.5 meters next day went to dornach fantastic sandy beaches then went to pitlochory place called foss next to pitlochery :lol: free to camp fishing permits can be bought to fish all 3 strongly recommend all 3 alex


----------



## Glengyle

Before I read Trevor post I also was going to reccommend the site at Blair Castle, Blair Atholl. I've camped/motorhomed in Scotland for 30 years but last summer was the first time I'd stayed at Blair Atholl. Really impressed with the site and you get a discounted visit to the castle included which is must.


----------



## 108987

We visited Scotland over easter holidays. Vidura said above that they turned left at crossroads at Altnaharra, we went right and stopped the night along that road with views over Loch Naver. We also saw a lot of deer along that road. We also liked Dunnet Head which is the the most northerly point of mainland Britain, well worth a visit. We went through Aviemore but was very busy and couldnt park and the toilet block was closed, but looked a nice place. 

Goodluck with your trip, Scotland is a beautiful place.


----------



## ardgour

I can highly recommend the forst holidays site at Glenmore (few miles from Aviemore follow the signs for the Cairngorm ski area). Quite a bit of snow up there at present but the site is on the banks of Loch Morlich and has lots of walks and plenty of wildlife - we were there in February. Toilets/ showers are new, well heated there is a small shop selling pretty much anything you might run out of. You get a discount if you are a member of C&CClub.
Lots of wild camping spots dotted around Scotland, there's not so many people up here, but bring your thermals!

Chris


----------



## 118804

*Scotland*

Hi Julie
We Motorhome round Scotland every year for two weeks for Christmas and the New Year, we are heading up there on Saturday....can't wait. It is just a fantastic two weeks from start to finish and the Scottish people offer the best hospitality. Would recommend a mixture of wild camping and staying on sites. We had one of our best New Year's eve at a hotel in Moulin near Pitlochry, where we just parked in their carpark and found a table at the last minute,,,,we were very lucky, but spur of the moment events like that are usually the best. There are a couple of good sites found Loch Ness that are open all year. Also the best trip we have had is on the West Coast, heading up through Oban, Clonmel up to Shieldag and Applecross (campsite at Applecross, but go the long way round, as the short road does not suit Motorhomes). You will see the best scenery and also the puts on route offer good sea food, etc.. Also the Iske of Skye is worth a visit and there are a couple good sites there, or on the way to the Isle of Scotland there are quite a few wild camping areas. By the way Pitlochry has excellent New years day party in the main town. Aviemore is okay, but not the best, I was disappointed, but the campsite there books up quite quickly. Glencoe is a fantastic site and a short 5 minute walk will take you to one of the best pubs in Scotland, the Claighan Inn (not sure if I have spelt it right) Hope that is of help and I hope you have a good time. You never know we may cross paths.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Barnowl, You must go the short route next time, it's fantastic, so much too see, go in one way come out the other, get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Hezbez

Go a wee bit further north if you have time and visit Inverness. Its a great city. 

Lovely River Ness flows right through the middle of it. There's 2 campsites right on the edge of town - Bught and Torvean. A lovely 15-20 minute stroll along the banks of the river to the large city centre (lots of shops  ). Loads of good eating places and lots to see and do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is there a way to view my brochure off-line yet as I need to put in Scottish Wild camp sites, but probably won't have access to the net.

Kev.


----------

